# witik at abanico



## Gulo (Oct 13, 2004)

in my limited understanding of espada y daga, the use of these two, do not originate or belong in it but only in stick fighting. does anybody have any use for these strikes with swords and also with short blades. i can only imagine using abanico prior to a thrust. maraming salamat po! :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 13, 2004)

Most fighting knives have a tappered edge or drop point or, ..., . Thus when doing a fanning motion the person may use the back of the blade point to hook and or cut or clip cut the opponent. Now is the the main use of these weapons? No way. They a ment to be used to cut along the edge of the blade. Can you use them in the manner described? Yes. Check out the Bolo thread in the Modern Arnis section and some of Tulisan aka Paul Janulis' posts. 

 :asian:


----------



## KyleShort (Oct 13, 2004)

Something like a witik is also typically a transitory or an oh shi_ movement.  For example, someone could check your knife hand and jam it into your body, then reach with their second hand to gain total control over your knife.  While they are reaching you could witik to catch the reaching hand and maybe offer enough deterence for them to let go.  With a long weapon like a sword, a witik or abanico could be a great way to clip an eye if you are checked, or slap the face with the flat...just 'cause it has a blade doesn't mean that it is the only part of the weapon that can do dammage


----------



## leomel pino (Jun 1, 2005)

why not try a witik with a bladed weapon while hitting a bark and you conclude.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 1, 2005)

What would we learn?


----------

